# What is your favorite species to fish for?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*What is your favorite species to fish for?*​
Northern Pike819.05%Bass (Largemouth, Smallmouth or White)614.29%Walleye1330.95%Perch24.76%Crappie49.52%Muskie12.38%Catfish12.38%Trout/Salmon511.90%Sunfish (Bluegill, Pumpkinseed, etc.)24.76%Other (Carp, Bullhead, Ling, etc.)00.00%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You can tell it's January when the polls start showing up!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I like Anas's polls better!!! Walleyes and Crappies, A tie for me!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Easy....Big Lake Trout in Canada


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This one is very hard for me. I love flyfishing for trout, bass, and panfish. If we are talking for the fight only it is probably bass with panfish a close second, but if it is the overall experience my favorite is by far trout.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like the big Northern hawgs 8)

Perch is prarie lobster to me!! Nothing better than perch and eggs for breakfast, add some sliced fresh tomatoes....mmmm good!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I found choosing between bass was hard...so I grouped em together!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Perch and Walleye through the ice, and right around ice out, the fight of huge spawning Northern is great.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like to fish for the might walleye...

Just can't beat the taste!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Out of the the fishing I have done it easly has got to be flyfishing remote lakes in the Montana wilderness!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Smallies on ultralite or lite fly rod. If you have never tried it you owe it to yourself!! Nothing like hearing that drag sing!

We do this every fall for at least one day when we go up to the Boundry Waters.

Bob


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like fighting a big pike. The only thing I don't like about them is that is they are all slimey.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Simonson you actually found 3 other people to vote for bass.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Nick, I can't choose!

I love fishing for all of them...winter crappie and perch, big nort's in the spring, walleye anytime, cats on the red, fly fishing for trout in the black hills, fly fishing panfish in the summer. I intend on fishing musky next summer and fall if time permits.

I am glad fishing doesn't cause cancer or narcolepsy, cause I am definitely addicted.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Smallies get my vote!They dont give up.You think you got them and they will run and jump a few more times.Ken,I love fishing for the big lakers to.Instead of Canada,I go to lake superior.The fish average 5-9 lbs with a fish or two in the teens to 25 lbs caught most days.I love walleye fishing also,and spend most of my time doing that.The last few years I have been going for trophy size fish trying to get that elusive 30"+ eye.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

The question is, fishing for fun or fishing for food? I have walleye, northern, and perch in my freezer. I fish for anything that bites, but go after walleye and northern more often than not. What I miss is from my youth fishing in Minnesota and Wisconsin for bluegills that went over a pound and larger than 12". They just don't exist in North Dakota and have been fished out in most of Minnesota. My largest bluegill ever ran 2.3 pounds and if you think other fish fight, you should see what a very large bluegill can do to your adrenaline and equipment. In Alaska and off the coast of Washington I have caught numerous King Salmon more than 30 pounds and you should try to raise a halibut weighing over 200 pounds. They don't call them barn doors for nothing.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Definetely walleyes. Whether pitching cranks into the shallows of DL, pulling cranks in the open watter, or pulling a hawg up a hole in the ice, it doesnt get much better.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd have to say my favorite to fish is spring crappies. I always let the big females go and keep some of the skinny ones. I like to fish for walleyes up in the boundary waters also.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Trout out of the fast water in Montana!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup, amazing there are some bass nuts like me huh?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

4 other people picking bass now Nick. I wondering if they have any good recipes for them.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> I like Anas's polls better!!! Walleyes and Crappies, A tie for me!!!


I am the poll master afer all! :lol:

Being from EGF I'm a catfish guy myself. :run:


----------

